# HP TrueVision HD Webcam issues????



## gnarlynikki (Aug 8, 2010)

Okay, please bare with me on this because I am so frustrated at this point that I don't even know if what I am going to ask makes any sense, 

I have an HP pavilion laptop dv6t that I have only had for 3 weeks at the very most. (I love it by the way)
I am a freshman in college and I skype with my little sister every day and today is the first day I have had this problem and I have no idea what caused it or how to fix it.

For about an hour I thought it was just a black screen, then come to find out, it wasn't black, but just very very dark and when I got up very close to it (my face almost touching the camera) I could see myself but with a strong red/black tint. Naturally, I went to the settings and tried to adjust the brightness or contrast and they made a difference on the video as a whole, but didn't help with the red/black tint in the slightest bit.
So then I just restored the settings to default and this did absolutely nothing to fix my problem, just restored all the brightness and contrast that I had messed with trying to fix it.

I have no idea what happened. It happened while I was on skype. So here is what I did in the 15 minutes before this happened:
I downloaded manycam and was using it to show my desktop on skype and everything was working fine
I tried to enhance the video using the pre-installed program of Cyberlink Youcam

After finishing showing my desktop,I promptly uninstalled manycam and went about doing my own thing on facebook or ebay or whatever, all while still on skype with my sister.

Somewhere along the line, she noticed that my screen was black so, in an attempt to fix it, I uninstalled the camera, tried to update the driver and all that mess. I thought maybe I had messed with a setting in Cyberlink Youcam so I uninstalled that as well
nothing seemed to work and it is still black/red tinted now.

Please help me
(If you comprehended any of that)


----------



## dczar (Oct 28, 2011)

I share your frustration with truevision hd. At first only had a dark screen, now after driver and software updates from hp I have a lighter screen and can see my image. Only trouble is that the image is dark and fuzzy. All worked well when I bought the DV7-6135dx a couple of weeks ago, but all of a sudden the camera malfunctioned. Installed a cheap radioshack webcam as part of the troubleshooting process, and it works well, lots of fidelity, it really looks good compared to the hp truevision camera. Any insight on how to fix the problem without sending the whole unit in for warranty work? The laptop works well otherwise and I really like it!


----------



## dczar (Oct 28, 2011)

Think I have resolved the matter. Went to hp assistance site, talked with tech support chat. After lots of questions and answers about the problem, they think it is a hardware problem. They are sending a box for me to ship the dv7-6135dx to a repair facility. Turns out they think the problem is webcam hardware issue and can be handled under warranty. Geez!!!!!!


----------

